# Zeilenweise speichern + lesen in txt Datei



## RazOrde (26. April 2004)

Also ich möchte gerne ein Proggi schreiben, bei dem die Optionen alle in eine txt Datei gespeichert werden. Zum Beispiel sollen da irgendwelche Optionen gespeichert werden, wie .z.b. bereitsgestartet = true
das sollte aber alles in eine neue Zeile gespeichert werden.
Beim Starten des Proggies sollen dann die Informationen alle eingelesen werden, ich hab mir gedacht, dass das mit nem Array gehen müssten, z.b. wenn das oben genannte in Zeile 5 steht, müsste man dann mit if(k[5]=true) ... das abrufen können.
Also das i gibt dann die Zeile an und das k[i ] dann dementsprechend die dort gespeicherte Info, so dass ich dann alle Infos einzelnd im Array hab und die abrufen kann.
Wie kann man das realisieren ?

thx

sry falls es sowas schon ma gab, hab nix mit der Suche gefunden


----------



## Christian Fein (27. April 2004)

RazOrde hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich möchte gerne ein Proggi schreiben, bei dem die Optionen alle in eine txt Datei gespeichert werden. Zum Beispiel sollen da irgendwelche Optionen gespeichert werden, wie .z.b. bereitsgestartet = true
> das sollte aber alles in eine neue Zeile gespeichert werden.
> Beim Starten des Proggies sollen dann die Informationen alle eingelesen werden, ich hab mir gedacht, dass das mit nem Array gehen müssten, z.b. wenn das oben genannte in Zeile 5 steht, müsste man dann mit if(k[ 5 ]=true) ... das abrufen können.
> Also das i gibt dann die Zeile an und das k[ i ] dann dementsprechend die dort gespeicherte Info, so dass ich dann alle Infos einzelnd im Array hab und die abrufen kann.
> ...



Nutze RandomAccessFile um dieses File zu lesen. Dann kannst du leichter im File navigieren.


----------

